# what is your favorite position



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

mine is doggy style , i love the butt of  a woman B)


----------



## Chimp (Dec 23, 2003)

Any position that puts it in her mouth.


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm with ya Jack!!

I love it doggie style.

Also, Reverse cowgirl is a great one!!!


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Crankin'steiN+Dec 23 2003, 09:47 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Crankin'steiN @ Dec 23 2003, 09:47 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> I'm with ya Jack!!

I love it doggie style.

Also, Reverse cowgirl is a great one!!! [/b][/quote]
 also a good one you can see the butt B)


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

Doggie


----------



## Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

i also prefer doggie, with her girlfriend on her back and right in front of her


----------



## Tinytim (Dec 31, 2003)

anyposition!!!!....its my fav cuz im gettin laid


----------



## edvedr (Dec 31, 2003)

YEAH jack i'm a big fan of seein the ass myself.   SQUEEZE IT, LICK IT, KISS IT, SMACK IT.  damn where is my wife?!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

I LIKE FOR HER TO LAY ON HER STOMACH AND ME SIT UP ON HER ASS AND STICK IT IN THAT WAY I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK ITS CALLED BUT I LIKE IT


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty much any position as long as it is in


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

no favorites - I like em all


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-Chelle+Jan 2 2004, 09:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chelle @ Jan 2 2004, 09:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> no favorites - I like em all  [/b][/quote]


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 3, 2004)

OK GOOD PIC IN MY HEAD


----------



## tweak (Jan 12, 2004)

> *I LIKE FOR HER TO LAY ON HER STOMACH AND ME SIT UP ON HER ASS AND STICK IT IN THAT WAY I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK ITS CALLED BUT I LIKE IT *



myrick, i dont know what the hell youre talking about, but that sounds damn interesting  :lol:


----------



## USMC5811 (Feb 5, 2004)

Rodeo posistion!!

Know what that is?


Mount her doggie style.....
Get it in nice and deep......
Reach around and grab her tits......
Then whisper in her ear........
Oh baby this feels just like your sister!!!


See how long you can stay in the saddle before she bucks you off.  :twisted:


----------



## Nate (Feb 8, 2004)

i also like the one where she can have all the fun and i can sleep.


----------



## bigjay (Mar 10, 2004)

USMC5811 said:
			
		

> Rodeo posistion!!
> 
> Know what that is?
> 
> ...


LOL, sounds like something one of my mods would like


----------



## bigjay (Mar 10, 2004)

As long as it's a good fuck, and she gets off, doesn't really matter....



> Any position that puts it in her mouth.


  lol I agree bro!

I also like it from the back...tittie fucking too!


----------



## Powerstroke (Mar 18, 2004)

I like her on top so I can see it all and have both hands free.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 23, 2004)

her on her back, end of bed. me standing


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 24, 2004)

any position when its in her butt.


----------



## chgolatin2 (Nov 23, 2004)

doggie style FO SURE!  Nothing like a nice round tight ass sorrounding your manhood!  Love reverse cowgirl to, shit I love any position.  Top, bottom, reverse, cowgirl, floor, table, kitchen, bathroom, againts the wall, car,motorcycle, should I say more!!!


Latin


----------



## Robin Hood (Nov 23, 2004)

I like "spinner" style.......
Step 1--->You ask her to hold on to the roof-fan
Step 2--->You ask her to sit on your dick while youre lying flat
Step 3---> You call her sister
Step 4---> She throws on the switch


----------



## massfreak (Dec 7, 2004)

Her on top with her ass in my face


----------



## panasonicbike (Nov 12, 2005)

Anybody roll froggy style like me?


----------

